# MTB - Thurs (6/2) and/or Fri (6/3) RAW



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone riding either of these days this week?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 1, 2011)

Most likely riding both of these days, just not exactly sure where yet. Maybe Huntington on Thursday and probably Burlington/Nassahegon on Friday.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2011)

Let me know what works, looks like my RAW today might get rained out.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2011)

Thinking of hitting up Huntington tomorrow if that's still on, depending on the time.

Might be able to pull off Friday too.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 2, 2011)

Not sure I'll make it to Huntington and Cara wants to ride @ Nass tonight so thinking of starting from Miller Road. There's also a ride at Tyler Mill tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2011)

I can do Nass instead.  What time were you thinking?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 2, 2011)

Could you do Tyler Mill at 6pm?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2011)

I should be able to make that.  Parking at that same soccer field we used last year, Veteran's Park or something like that?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 2, 2011)

Parking at Veterans Memorial Park on East Center Street.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool.  See you there!


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 3, 2011)

might be at Punch Brook or Sessions Woods today after work. Sons track season ended yesterday, and looks like weather is perfect. Probably about 5, just something mellow for an hour or so....subject to change:roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't ridden all week, plan on riding somewhere after work.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not going to make it out today as planned. Enjoy the nice weather guys!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I haven't ridden all week, plan on riding somewhere after work.



Ended up riding Case, zig zagged my up and down the mountain for a 12.48 mile ride.


----------

